# 7 Year Old On Post Dental Drug Trip



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Apparently David here had to get a tooth pulled so they gave him da good stuff. Ever morbidly wondered what a kid's reaction to psychedelic drugs would be like? Look no further... :googly:






Original article here:

http://laughingsquid.com/david-after-dentist-a-7-year-olds-reaction-to-having-a-tooth-removed/

EDIT: Even funnier... Here's a mashup of the same video with psycho Christian Bale dubbed over the dad's voice.






-TM


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

oh my god that was hilarous. pooor kid


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That was funny!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that is crazy hilarious!!!!11


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

hahaha that second video is some funny ****


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I think I took that same "trip" a few times in my youth! Just not at the dentist. LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my god that is too funny... I'm still laughing...

My condolences to anyone who's lived a squeaky-clean lifestyle their entire life. The empathy/experience factor raises the comedy level of this a hundredfold.

"Is this real life?... Is this gonna be forever...?"


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I couldn't agree more Rev!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Why is this happening to me?" - LMAO


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I accept your condolences, and still enjoyed the first video. (The 2nd was a little too vulgar for my taste.)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked for 18 yrs in a children's hospital,where we had to sedate some kids for MRI's or CT's. So I've seen alot of kids acting like this, and it's pretty funny. Usually followed about a minute later with vomitting on whoever was closest. Then it was funny watching the parents react.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

so funny..was a good laugh


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That was great. Almost makes me want to go to the dentist


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I LOVE Chad Vader! And anyone who hasn't seen the Chad Vader videos should definitely look them up - they're hysterical.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Chad Vader rocks and I'm looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now THAT parody was hilarious!!!!


----------

